# Quick question of the cube simulator



## AJelsma (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok for the hi-net games 5x5 how do u do d or u not U and D thanks


----------



## byu (Mar 4, 2009)

It's in Preferences.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 4, 2009)

Or, you can just do z and then r or l


----------

